# Do you give your cats catnip?



## Korat (Jun 2, 2011)

Giles went to a cattery for a few days - first time for him. I usually leave him at work, but we have a good few holidays this year and I wanted him to go somewhere nice for him (big runs, indoor/outdoor, stimulation, other cats to watch)

I have bought him catnip toys in the past, but he showed no reaction, I just thought he wasn't affected by it. Seems it just wasn't good stuff!

He's a very outgoing cat, he likes to travel and go new places etc, so I knew he would be fine. You know though, you like to see them settle in, see how they react etc, for your own piece of mind.

I was a little annoyed, there was catnip in his house when we dropped him off. As soon as he went in the door, he was off, rolling on the ground, acting like a crazy. And he was still at it for ages, even though we waited awhile to see him settle. He didn't explore the new house at all, didn't even see the other cats... he was just on a crazy catnip buzz.

I get that, it might be a good idea for some cats, to have it in the houses, if they are nervous or whatever. Its a nice place and I was really happy with it overall. 

Anyhow, he was fine the whole time, they come out during the day and get to walk around, and the owner said, Giles would follow him around, go into the kitchen area, get up on the windowsill, play in the sink ... all normal behaviour, so he was obviously fine.

But when we went to pick him up... well he was still all trippy. He didn't do any of his usual 'welcome' antics, he was still just rolling around, and when he did walk about, he was almost confused, you know ... he ran up into the house at the back, rolled around, went in, came out, went back in again... no sense to him. 

We had to physically put him in the carrier and take him away (he always gets in himself, he loves to travel - infact, 9/10, not only does he pack himself in when we are getting ready to leave the house, he takes along his blue bone, his favourite toy) 

He was still feeling the effects of it when we got home. His eyes weren't as open as they usually would be, he just wasn't alert, and when he came home... again, he didn't do any of his usual antics... he was totally out of it. 

I just kinda feel like he was 'doped' the whole time. I'm sure he was happy like... but, now that I know it has that effect on him - I certainly won't be giving him catnip at home. 

He's back to his self now, keeping my OH company on the couch, purring, cleaning himself, cleaning OH. He had a run around since and a nap in his hammock. He has his little mannerisms you know and he's a really happy cat - he's dippy enough without the cat nip, but at least all the stuff he does, is kinda typical behaviour.

Giles has always had a fascination with the bathroom... no-one can go to the loo without him. Recently now, he makes a bed for himself in your pants while you are on the loo. Sits in your pants, makes himself comfortable there, and he would stay there if you let him, probably for hours!! Its silly like, but he does it all the time, and in a certain way - so its just 'normal' behaviour.


The catnip behaviour... he's like a drunk! I just don't see the appeal.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Many cats react differently to cat nip. My three boys all love it, and do well with it. They get dried cat nip in mini piles for a treat sometimes, balls of cat nip wrapped in cloth, and even a fresh cat nip plant to chew on in the kitchen.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Egypt wants to know where you got your stash, man :cool ?

But in all seriousness, I have 2 cats that go really loopy over Catnip. I have some homegrown stuff my friend gave me and I give it to them every once in a while, but not very often. They get a little too crazy for my taste while they are on it.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

i use catnip at times, but my cats never act drunk or p.u.i. (playing under the influence). at worst, i guess if it's not a good brand, it does nothing. i found a good brand (i think it's called krazy kitty) and all it makes them do is roll around on the cardboard insert on the turbo scratcher. i guess some cats don't go for the cardboard right away, mine prefer sisal but they have never had a problem using the other. they like it but it's not a have to have.

maybe your cat is more susceptible because you don't have it in the house much? he might get a "tolerance" and just kind of play normally, but i have no idea. i have catnip mice but i think they have long lost their catnip power and each cat tends to "claim" one--even when it's all ratty and falling apart, that's the one the cat wants. except i think it went under the fridge this last time and i'm not going all he-man and moving it.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Mine don't act drunk or stoned and will only play with one brand of catnip toys - Yeowww! Catnip, especially the bananas and cigar shaped toys


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Mine get a little loopy and then pass out. I use it when they have to go to vet or visitors are coming over. I'll give them a hit 20-30 minutes before the event so they run around and then crash. Seems to calm them.....


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

My Meatball starts purring and rubbing against the catnip bag as soon as I bring out the bag. She also drools like waterfall during the process. My Metoo doesn't care about catnip at all.


----------



## golden_lily (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh I love catnip. Nugget has a pink bear that lives in the catnip jar and we pull it out and he rolls around and licks it and bunny kicks it and then... he goes to sleep!

Yes, catnip time is excellent about 15 minutes before the humans have to go to bed.


----------



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

Liz didn't care for catnip, but maybe I just didn't get a good enough kind...


----------



## Thradia (May 6, 2012)

I use catnip as a treat sometimes. Both cats do sort of the same thing... roll in it, scratch their posts like crazy, then nap time!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mia doesnt seem to care for catnip. She has a toy mouse with catnip in it she loves but the rest of her cat toys with catnip in them she ignores. When I put it in her play cube she loves to get in, she will walk away and not go back in it until I remove the catnip. Seems she is picky about a LOT of things. lol


----------



## golden_lily (Apr 10, 2012)

I brought home a live catnip plant last night. It started out on the coffee table. After Nug demolished about a quarter of the leaves and turned potting soil all over my carpet, it moved outside to be an occasional treat. 

It was interesting, fresh didn't seem to tire him out the way dried does. Maybe because he didn't have a toy to play with at the same time.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

I thought for a long time that only one of our cats cared for catnip, then I went to the bulk natural food & herb section of the grocery and bought dried catnip in bulk organic intended for human consumption as tea - just straight catnip, nothing added but boy did it smell different, minty almost....turns out every cat that has been exposed (and I gave a bunch of small bags away as party favors to cat friends) loves this catnip, I even tried it as a tea, kinda reminded me of chamomile and it was sort of soothing. 

Anyway here is what I have noticed, some cat's get wired/fired up for a bit - more of an oh ohhh here it comes sort of thing, others just eat and drool, others rool and drop some just lay on it to claim the pile. It is a a question of the particular nip and the particular cat.

In a boarding situation Unless I specifically requested otherwise I think giving them all free doses is harmless, it probably not only cuts stress but avoids all sorts of negative interactions.

As one poster put it aa certain tolerance or perhaps accustomness (is that a word?) does seem to build up. Some of my kitties will cover and claim their piles but save them awhile. or choose to not partake, on a given day while on a different day they take it all and want more .


All things in moderation.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

golden_lily said:


> I brought home a live catnip plant last night. It started out on the coffee table. After Nug demolished about a quarter of the leaves and turned potting soil all over my carpet, it moved outside to be an occasional treat.
> 
> It was interesting, fresh didn't seem to tire him out the way dried does. Maybe because he didn't have a toy to play with at the same time.


You may have bought a larger plant than what I normally get. I like to get the smaller ones from Petco, or sometimes the wheat grass from the organic section of the grocery store. Both are in the same type of little square pot. As seen below, I tape the little square pot to a piece of cardboard or anything flat (corrugated plastic below) so they have a better shot at messing with and chewing on the greenery without knocking the entire thing over.

I feel that giving my indoor only cats something fresh and green is a great way to provide much needed mental stimulation.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

If you have a catnip plant pull off a leaf then crush it a little to release the essential oils. Ohhhh, baby!!

I buy the human grade catnip also and it makes a huge difference, even Miss Baby will partake. Most of the furries will have a period of jumping and fighting and playing then they crash.

I do have 2 kitties who are totally unfazed by the 'nip. They get crunchies at the same time so that they get something special.

I never thought of giving catnip before a stressful event. It is a great idea.

In the situation where the cat went to the cattery- did you ask if they had the catnip out the entire time he was there?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I just love having catnip growing in beds in my yard... always fresh. even stays green in the winter when cut back heavy.


----------



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

Yes and no. My last cat got catnip for several years. My grandmother always grew it in her garden, so there was always catnip to be had. Now that that's not an option, I plan to start planting some soon for Finn. I don't like the store bought; it never seems as potent and I don't like the idea of chemicals or additives in catnip.


----------



## golden_lily (Apr 10, 2012)

GhostTown said:


> You may have bought a larger plant than what I normally get. I like to get the smaller ones from Petco, or sometimes the wheat grass from the organic section of the grocery store. Both are in the same type of little square pot. As seen below, I tape the little square pot to a piece of cardboard or anything flat (corrugated plastic below) so they have a better shot at messing with and chewing on the greenery without knocking the entire thing over.
> 
> I feel that giving my indoor only cats something fresh and green is a great way to provide much needed mental stimulation.


I think we bought the same kind. I LOVE the idea of taping some cardboard to it so he can't flip it over. I think I'll try that when I get off work. 










This was the big tug that pulled it off the table.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

We have a new patio in our little townhouse backyard, and to keep Murphy interested I planted 4 little catnip plants in a window box-sized pot. The plants have been going crazy and are now threatening to take over the whole backyard -- but is Murphy the slightest bit interested? Nope. Are you saying you have to crush up the leaves to get the "essence"?


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

October said:


> We have a new patio in our little townhouse backyard, and to keep Murphy interested I planted 4 little catnip plants in a window box-sized pot. The plants have been going crazy and are now threatening to take over the whole backyard -- but is Murphy the slightest bit interested? Nope. Are you saying you have to crush up the leaves to get the "essence"?


I've never had to crush up cat NIP, but I have had cat *MINT* in the past it required being bruised or snipped for the cats to acknowledge it (which wasn't very stimulating, even then). Cat mint does grow, grow, grow if left unchecked.


----------



## AceofSpades (May 10, 2012)

Yes.
My cats love cat nip. My girl Songo who passed away a few months ago used to get into the drawer and dig it out she loved it so much. It was insane I couldn't find a safe place for it. Kenji rolls in it and get real mellow and CJ gets real hyper off of it it's funny to play with him after he's had some.
I've actually used the cat nip to help with intro's because it makes Kenji so mellow he doesn't care if CJ is there or not.


----------



## RascalDog (Dec 30, 2011)

Our Maine Coons like to sniff it but that's about it. We have catnip growing in our back yard, which attracts the neighborhood cats.

My cat Rascal loved catnip. He would eat fresh catnip out of my hand. That's how I ended up growing it. I still miss him after almost 5 years.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Simba goes crazy for it, in toy form, or pure, or even the smell of it on my hands. Boo on the other hand... will eat some, or sit near her toy, but really no true 'off the walls' reaction like simba has. Really weird. i use it for Simba sometimes to get him to play (normally lazy lol)


----------



## Korat (Jun 2, 2011)

AceofSpades said:


> I've actually used the cat nip to help with intro's because it makes Kenji so mellow he doesn't care if CJ is there or not.


Very good idea actually, I must see what reaction Timmons has to 'the good stuff', as she is very intolerant of Giles. If she had the same reaction as him, then perhaps I could see the merit in it!!


----------

